# Carnivorous Goldfish??????



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a bit crazy, however, I have had my 20 gallon running with 5 bettas, 2 flagfish and 2 pencilfish. I bought some feeder goldfish for our Flowerhorn and through a few in the tank. Now the lid on the tank is very jump free and jumping out is not possible. The next night I came home from work and my male Betta and one of the babies were missing, no trace of them at all, no dead body or parts laying anywhere in the tank and I uprooted all possible hiding spots and no sign of them at all?!? Im just really confused about this, is it possible that the goldfish killed them and ate them? Just looking for possibilities here, there was zero aggression in the tank and I am out of answers. Any shared opinions are appreciated, thanks.:fish9:


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, here are pics of the missing fish, not small at all. I say baby because my male and female bred and I had 3 survivors over all.

Baby


Bluto, daddy


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont think the gold fish ate it, i think it might have been some of the bigger fish and by the way was the goldfish there when u got home ? but the bettas wernt


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

thats correct, no betta's, the blue male was the biggest in the tank. I have since replaced them however im still extremely confused*Conf*. the golsfish were about his size.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

thats correct, no betta's, the blue male was the biggest in the tank. I have since replaced them however im still extremely confused*Conf*. the goldfish were about his size.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

so i think he might be hudins fish or thats a mutant gold fish with a huge hunger


----------

